# Buttermilk replacement?



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

I've looked in every section of grocery stores here, but haven't been able to find buttermilk. What, if anything, can be use as a substitute?


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

milk with lemon juice--can look up portions, but around a tsp. to a cup. let sit and it will thicken.
I have also used yogurt.

I wonder is there is dried buttermilk where the dry and canned milk is located in the store?? I have used it with good results.

Nan


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

You're in Switzerland? I would think it would be possible to find it there. For over 30 years I couldn't get it in Rome (same for sour cream) but finally it's sold in health food stores imported from Germany (and wow! it's better than anything i had in the states). Before i found it, i used yoghurt, but i have to say that buttermilk is a whole nother thing. Pancakes, muffins, breads, all those floury things, come out unbelievably well. 
If you're in the italian section of switzerland it's called "latticello" - in the german section it's "buttermilch" and in the french i have no idea.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

In French: _babeurre_ or (unsurprisingly, the Franglais) _lait de beurre_.

BDL


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

A recipe I use for high-fiber, low-fat muffins calls for buttermilk or, as a substitute, a cup of milk with two teaspoons of lemon juice, allowed to sit a few minutes.

I've made them both ways and can't tell the difference.

Mike :chef:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for the measurement, I usually just splash some in and and it thickens. better to have numbers thought first time trying it.

Nan


----------



## pork receipe (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, for the buttermilk substitution, you can always try this formula:

1) Add a tablespoon of vinegar to regular milk/yogurt
2) Add 1 3/4 tablespoon of cream of tartar to a cup of milk

Hopefully, the above formulas will help you to overcome the problem.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi American_Suisse,

All great ideas here already.

I would suggest trying an Indian grocery store (if there is any around). This is another culture that consumes buttermilk a lot.

If you want to make your own, purchase some dry culture off the internet. At home it's as easy as cooking milk to 82C then cooling it down to room temp. Add the culture and let is rest overnight on the counter. You get buttermilk the next day. (of course there are instructions that come with the cultures). Leftovers you can freeze in ice cubes then seal in a bag for future use.

Luc H.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I think a good question is

what do you need it for?


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. 

Siduri and boar_d_laze - I live in the French speaking portion of Switzerland and no one here seems to know what I'm talking about when I looked for buttermilk. I've asked for babeurre and lait de beurre, even going so far as to holding up a stick of butter and a bottle of milk to try and get them to understand! 

Luc_H - Never thought of trying an Indian store. I'll look around. There must be at least one in Lausanne!

GhettoRacingKid - I have a couple of recipes (cake and cookie) that I want to make that call for buttermilk.

To everyone else - I'll try all suggestions of yogut, milk with vinegar and or lemon juice if buttermilk isn't to be found. I'll even keep my eye open for cream of tarter...but that I'll probably have to go to the drugstore to purchase. Switzerland is sooo wierd! (Just kidding. I love it here!!)


----------



## cararose1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi! I'm in Basel and am able to get "Buttermilch" in the dairy sections of both Migros and Coop. It is more common to find flavored buttermilk, but if you tell the employee that you need "nature" they will show you where the plain buttermilk is. It sometimes has a picture of white daisies on the container (like the plain yogurt). 
If you go to a Migros, the MM, MMM, and MParc size stores all carry it. If you go to a Coop Pronto, you will only find the flavored varieties.

I found this site because I need powdered buttermilk for a recipe. I guess I'll just have someone bring it back for me.

Good luck!


----------

